# RCI "Big $199 Sale!"



## MichaelColey (Jul 27, 2010)

This morning, I see a "Big $199 Sale!" in my RCI Weeks account. Clicking it just gives an error, so I don't think it's set up yet, but it sounds like they're in the process of setting up an even bigger Extra Vacations sale than the "$279 Orlando" sale (which I couldn't see because I own in Orlando).

Looking forward to seeing what's available! At just $20 over the exchange fee, I'll probably book quite a few weeks.

Just noticed a little promo for this on the sign-on page.  It says "3 DAY SALE! Select Extra Vacations getaways on sale for $199 USD. Book by 7/29."


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 27, 2010)

why couldnt you see the 279 sale? i own in orlando too?


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 27, 2010)

I just assumed I couldn't see it (and still can't) because I own in Orlando. Maybe it's because my primary timeshare (the one my RCI account# is based on) is in Orlando, or maybe because my Orlando timeshare is the only one currently tied to my account (I'm still in the process of closing on my other three)? Anyway, not really relevant to this thread.


----------



## Dottie (Jul 27, 2010)

I get the error messages also


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 27, 2010)

And a little more information...  If you click the "i" for more info, here are the details:

"3 DAYS ONLY! Select getaways on sale for $199 USD per week. Book by this Thursday, 7/29/2010 for travel between 9/10/2010 - 12/12/2010."

Now we just have to wait for them to get it working.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jul 27, 2010)

Still getting the message below when I click on the $199 sale icon.

"SR002: We cannot complete your search request at this time. Please try again - if you continue to get this message, please call the Call Center."

Why put it out there if you can't see what they are offering?  Oh, I forgot, it's the RCI website! Just normal business for them.


----------



## Bruce W (Jul 27, 2010)

*Gone completely now*

Saw the $199 about 15 min ago, but got error message. Just went in and it is gone, as well as the Orlando offer.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 27, 2010)

It's been coming and going for me.  When I first log in, it's there.  After navigating around, it disappears.  If I log out and back in again, it's back.  I suspect that they're trying to remove it until they get it set up right.


----------



## Carol C (Jul 27, 2010)

Error msgs all day for me too...saying: Please Try Again 
SR002: We cannot complete your search request at this time. Please try again - if you continue to get this message, please call the Call Center.


RCI is such a tease! 

Anybody feel like calling their "Call Center"? I'm not in the mood to talk to any of them on the phone & listen to them try to sell me something.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 27, 2010)

Just called.  They're aware of the problem and are working to fix it.  You can check availability and book over the phone!

Availability seems VERY limited.  I checked one Orlando check-in date where I can see TWENTY-THREE 2-bedroom Extra Vacations for as little as $296.99 (and 12 under $400) and none of those were in the $199 sale.


----------



## BevL (Jul 27, 2010)

Typical RCI technical irritation.  

I'm hoping they have some sales for Vegas for next May at some point - I need about five units for our daughter's wedding and would love to get in on some two for one things, etc.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 27, 2010)

They've extended the booking period by a day and the graphic on the site now says to call to book.


----------



## cmh (Jul 27, 2010)

Are there locations on sale other than Orlando?


----------



## Merilyn (Jul 27, 2010)

All I get is the info box with nothing to click on.  When I click on the info box, I get nothing and it goes nowhere.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 27, 2010)

cmh said:


> Are there locations on sale other than Orlando?


I'm sure there probably are.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 28, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> They've extended the booking period by a day and the graphic on the site now says to call to book.



Thanks for posting all this MIke, it saves us a lot of time!


----------



## bellesgirl (Jul 28, 2010)

*It's working*

It is working now and there are some amazing deal out there.  Pueblo Bonita in Cabo 1Br for November for $199!  Regularly over $700!  Almost 8000 units in total - this is actually a real sale, not like the one they had earlier in the year.


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 28, 2010)

agreed, there are some REALLY good deals on there! wish we didnt have our fall travel plans booked already - could have saved alot of $


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 28, 2010)

Looking through the selections right now.

Anyone know what the cancellation policy is, or does it vary?


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 28, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> Anyone know what the cancellation policy is, or does it vary?


Here's what it says for the first one I'm booking:



> If you Confirm this Extra Vacation and decide to Cancel, the following indicates what you will be charged, depending upon the date you cancel.
> 
> 100% of Cost of Extra Vacation is forefeited if cancelled 14 days or less before start date.
> 50% of Cost of Extra Vacation is forefeited if cancelled 15 days to 60 days before start date.
> ...


Not sure if they're all like this, but seems fair to me.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 28, 2010)

Interesting couple of lines on today's email from RCI about this $199 deal:

This inventory is made available by Resort Rental, LLC (operating as Holiday Rentals, LLC in MD and TX), an Indiana-licensed limited liability company, whose principal broker is Donald J. Killingback.

Rental: 7 Sylvan Way, Parsippany, NJ 07054

© 2010 Resort Rental, LLC. All rights reserved


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 28, 2010)

I just nabbed a large studio, full kitchen, at canada beach in pompano. adding it onto our october trip. cant complain here!


----------



## kenojg (Jul 28, 2010)

FYI...   just booked 2 2bd at Wyndham Vacation Resorts Panama City Beach back to back first 2 weeks in Dec..  figure can't lose at that price..

I had seen sale at RCI .. and had problems this am.. so was nice to see what the Tugers were saying..


----------



## Cool Breeze (Jul 28, 2010)

Great sale alright...a $179 price tag at Club Solaris Cabos is now $199!  )


----------



## patty5ia (Jul 28, 2010)

I reserved a week at Scottsdale Vila Mirage the end of October, I know, not a premium place.  But I am going to visit my family and I was ready to pay $460 for the one bedroom so the $199 is a value for me.  Pays for my rental car.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 28, 2010)

I tried to book a week, got an error message, tried again and it was gone, called RCi and they claim it is no longer available.


----------



## Honeydew (Jul 28, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> Anyone know what the cancellation policy is, or does it vary?



I called RCI this morning and asked because there isn't a "hold" button.  Although it doesn't specifically say it, I was told that there is a 24 hr grace period to release without a fee.  Tyler was the name of the CSR.

Seen a 3 Bedroom at Smuggler's Notch, VT from 12/10 - 12/17 for $199 !!!  :whoopie:


----------



## Steve@BWV (Jul 28, 2010)

Honeydew said:


> 3 Bedroom at Smuggler's Notch, VT from 12/10 - 12/17 for $199 !!!  :whoopie:



We booked the same week exactly, 3 bedroom on the same dates.  It looks like we are in the Tamaracks building in the North Hill section.  For $200 you can't go wrong.  We were there in April in a 2 bedroom and paid $279.  I thought that was a great deal. 

Do you know if smuggs is in full swing at this time or do they wait for Christmas to start all their programs?


----------



## cmh (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm fairly new to timeshares.  Question for those with more experience.  Is this something RCI does periodically?  If so, how often have they done this in the past, and is it always these 3 months of the year.  

Or is this this first time they've offered such good deals? And why now?  Is it because the economy is down?  Other reasons, you think?

Thanks!


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 29, 2010)

I scooped up three myself, all 2BR units.

I got a week at the *High Point Resort* (was $359.99) in Orlando for the second week of our upcoming Disney vacation. I had hoped to snag a better resort with an ongoing search exchange (as I did for our first week in Royal Palms), but for $199 I'll save my exchange for something better.

I got a week at *Holiday Hills* (was $305.99) in Branson for December, to visit family.

I got a week at *Seaside Resort* (was $557.99!) in Galveston for a "local" (5 hour drive) getaway.

I'm now up to eight timeshare weeks booked (two exchanges, six Extra Vacations) since I bought my first timeshare last month.    And the first one isn't until next month!


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 29, 2010)

kenojg said:


> FYI...   just booked 2 2bd at Wyndham Vacation Resorts Panama City Beach back to back first 2 weeks in Dec..  figure can't lose at that price..
> 
> I had seen sale at RCI .. and had problems this am.. so was nice to see what the Tugers were saying..




I also got the new Wyndham at Panama City Beach, 2 BD, We had only one week in November between Branson and Daytona, with NOWHERE TO GO, planning to use Wyndham points in Destin anyway so we got is a great.
 So I'm very happy!  


It was sure nicer having them available to look on line....thanks to everyone who kept us updated on the web site!


----------



## bellesgirl (Jul 29, 2010)

cmh said:


> I'm fairly new to timeshares.  Question for those with more experience.  Is this something RCI does periodically?  If so, how often have they done this in the past, and is it always these 3 months of the year.
> 
> Or is this this first time they've offered such good deals? And why now?  Is it because the economy is down?  Other reasons, you think?
> 
> Thanks!



RCI has had sales in the past but not many that I can recall that are this good with this much variety in inventory.  They have had "Last Call" available for years (sort of an inventory clearance sale) but the number of units is relatively small and the time frame is shorter - only within 45 days out.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 29, 2010)

They did have the "Buy One, Get One Free" promotion last month (where the free one was from a limited inventory for 9/10/10 - 11/14/10).  I picked up a pair of Extra Vacations for under $500 with that.  They also currently have a "$279 Orlando sale" and I believe they have a 20% off sale for some members.


----------



## lawgs (Jul 29, 2010)

Honeydew said:


> I called RCI this morning and asked because there isn't a "hold" button.  Although it doesn't specifically say it, I was told that there is a 24 hr grace period to release without a fee.  Tyler was the name of the CSR.
> 
> 3 Bedroom at Smuggler's Notch, VT from 12/10 - 12/17 for $199 !!!  :whoopie:



are they adding taxes to this promotion?


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 29, 2010)

lawgs said:


> are they adding taxes to this promotion?


Yes, and the taxes vary from location to location.  Most of mine ended up being $220-$230.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 29, 2010)

*Family Thanksgiving Ideas*

Looking at 2BR units over Thanksgiving, there are 4 timeshares in the US with $199 availability:

#0017 Cold Spring Resort (was $575.99) in Ashland, NH
#5043 Vacation Villas (was $557.99) in Titusville, FL
#A827 Nantucket Bay Condos (was $386.99) in Sunrise Beach, MO
#5772 Vacation Villas at the Summit (was $350.99) in Clarksville, MO

There are also several available in Canada, Mexico, and the Caribbean.

Just thought I would point this out in case anyone was in one of these areas.  A couple have multiple units available.


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 29, 2010)

Mike - say these words. 

Hi, my name is michael and Im a timeshare addict!  Welcome to the club. 




MichaelColey said:


> I scooped up three myself, all 2BR units.
> 
> I got a week at the *High Point Resort* (was $359.99) in Orlando for the second week of our upcoming Disney vacation. I had hoped to snag a better resort with an ongoing search exchange (as I did for our first week in Royal Palms), but for $199 I'll save my exchange for something better.
> 
> ...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 29, 2010)

We stayed at High Point once, and though it wasn't our favorite, needing updates when we stayed, I could see all kinds of good possibilities for updating.  

It was a long time ago, so maybe they also saw the possibilities and acted upon them.  

Our kids have really fond memories of the place.  They were 12, 14 and 16, and they made scads of friends at the pool.  We let them go out every evening, when we got back from the parks.  They stayed out there until the pool closed.  They were so sad to leave their friends behind.  It makes me smile to think about it. 

The units didn't have washers and dryers, which was a bit annoying.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, my name is Michael Coley, and I'm a timeshare addict.  (That's not a bad thing, is it?)



rickandcindy23 said:


> We stayed at High Point once, and though it wasn't our favorite, needing updates when we stayed, I could see all kinds of good possibilities for updating.
> 
> ...
> 
> The units didn't have washers and dryers, which was a bit annoying.


Yeah, all the reviews made it look relatively "average" to me, but for $199 I'm all over it.

Thanks for the heads up on the washer and dryer!  We'll make sure to do all of our laundry before we leave the Royal Palms.  We overlapped our two weeks by a day so we can check in, move stuff and check out on our own schedule and not have to leave stuff in the car.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 29, 2010)

Mike - I prefer to think of you as a timeshare afficianado rather than addict. 

(Although I am a little worried about myself. I have become one of those weird people that get up in the middle of the night to see what RCI has deposited - which would make sense if I was going some place - but I have all of my vacations booked for the next two years!!! )



> Thanks for the heads up on the washer and dryer! We'll make sure to do all of our laundry before we leave the Royal Palms. We overlapped our two weeks by a day so we can check in, move stuff and check out on our own schedule and not have to leave stuff in the car.



I love splitting stays and I have never thought to have a day overlap - what a GREAT idea!

elaine


----------



## krj9999 (Jul 30, 2010)

As an RCI member, it is nice to be able to get such good deals.

On the other hand, as a timeshare owner (at 2 of the resorts where this deal is offered), it is distressing to see weeks being provided to non-owners of the resort for significantly less than what owners are charged for MFs for a week.


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 30, 2010)

agreeded about the MF ... i think that applies even to exchanges. 

ive gooten some GREAT exchanges, for WAY less than those owners are paying in MF.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 31, 2010)

I picked up a week at Wyndham Kingsgate in Williamsburg for Dec. 3 - 10.  It's off season, but I LOVE Williamsburg decorated for Christmas and it's also the weekend of Grand Illumination!:whoopie:


----------

